# [XCode] Compiler en ADA



## Seia (15 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous!
Voila je dois, pour mes études, coder en ADA... Alors bon j'ai un PC et une machine virtuelle Linux, mais c'est plus pratique pour moi d'emporter un portable et de coder à l'IUT directement, et mon portable est un MacBook...
J'ai donc installé le plugin ADA pour XCode pris du site MacADA, j'ai crée un projet vierge et ajouter une fiche ADA Body, et ai juste mis un ptit Put_Line pour tester, mais impossible de compiler...

Déjà, Simple_IO il faut le mettre où? L'inclure dans le projet comme des fichiers à part entière?
Y-a-t-il quelque chose de spécial à faire pour pouvoir compiler?

Merci 
Seia


----------



## sekaijin (15 Juin 2009)

http://aurelien-gaymay.developpez.com/tutoriels/mac/xcode/ada/


----------



## Theviins0570 (16 Juin 2009)

Et si l'on possède Xcode 3.1? J'ai essayer cette techinque et après l'installation et le lancement d'Xcode, aucune possibilé de créer un projet en ADA :/ ...


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2009)

Sérieux, ils torturent encore les gens avec l'ADA à l'IUT comme au début des années 90 ???

Ils vivent toujours dans un monde parallèle dans l'éducation nationale ... 


Tu es dans quel IUT ?


----------



## Theviins0570 (16 Juin 2009)

On est dans le même, IUT Informatique à Metz ...


----------



## melaure (16 Juin 2009)

Theviins0570 a dit:


> On est dans le même, IUT Informatique à Metz ...



Ok, j'en ai bouffé de l'ADA à Dijon, des tonnes. Je peux te dire que ça m'a servi à ... rien 

Heureusement je codais déjà en C avant !


----------



## tatouille (16 Juin 2009)

Theviins0570 a dit:


> On est dans le même, IUT Informatique à Metz ...



tu devrais changer d'IUT, dans le monde reel ce qui est important d'apprendre c'est un peu de procedural et ce qu'est l'oop

answer de 1: moderne, powerful, france made: OCaml, en effet voila ti pas un language procedural et objet?, qui peut etre interprete ou compile, pouvant faire des appels natif a du C du pascal et/ou du fortran.

de 2 : C/C++ pour etre au faite de la memoire et de l'OS et de l'oop 
de 3 du: python/perl/ruby web et OOP
de 4: du bash indispensable
de 5: bien sur tout sous linux/BSD/Solaris

recap: il n'y a aucun interet a apprendre windows et la prog sous windows a l'IUT, comme java ou autre knoll cela s'apprend tres vite tout seul quand tu as les principes enumeres plus haut:

OOP/Procedural/Memory/Compilation/Linking/Scripting

Ocaml te permet d'apprendre n'importe quel autre ML family avec un solid avantage de pouvoir de l'OOP donc du software avec, je ne comprend pas que cela ne soit pas le language prioritaire pour l'education en 2009 pour former des ings, pas des boulets qui ont touches a un peu tout sans bien comprendre.

Ocaml est une base complete permettant a chacun d'evoluer vers des interets specifiques comme le software ou la recherche


----------

